# Walkin N Memphis



## Remudamom (Feb 25, 2011)

Miss Mimi. AQHA. I owned her dam and her grandam, and raised her from day one. I started her by myself. She died last year at the hands of a careless trainer. Six years old.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh my, i sorry to hear that. I would be very mad at that trainer. If you don't mind i'd like to know a little more about how it happened. If you don't want to say it on here You can PM me. If you don't want to say anything at all i understand. She's a very very nice girl. I can just sit here all day and look at her. R.I.P Walkin-N-Memphis.


----------



## BuckskinBorn2Fly (Mar 8, 2011)

Aww she was beautiful. So sorry for your loss  Just remember she's in a better place now.


----------



## ConnemaraPony (Mar 10, 2011)

yeah i really feel bad that your horse died but she won't have any more troubles.


----------



## Remudamom (Feb 25, 2011)

We are not 100% sure what happened because he wouldn't tell us. What he said was that she was tied up and all of a sudden she was down.

Our vet who went out there said her lungs and throat were filled with blood, but her heart was fine.

I think he tied her too tight, she fell in the stall and choked herself. We'll never know.


----------



## BuckskinBorn2Fly (Mar 8, 2011)

That's horrible, whatever happened.


----------



## ConnemaraPony (Mar 10, 2011)

wow that is even more sad just the way it happened.


----------

